# Household paint



## leet416 (Sep 5, 2011)

Mike can you help?
I drove over some paint spilt on the road. I cant get it off the car. It is not water based. I have tried suggestions of using wd40, but it laughs at it.

Have you got any suggestions?


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Removing paint off paint without harming the good paint is always a challenge...

I have not used this product but know it's available, at least in the U.S.A. at stores like Lowe's and Home Depot, (hardware stores)

*Mötsenböcker's Lift Off #5 Latex Based Paint Remover*










Maybe see if you can find this product.

Another way that's kind of the caveman way is to abrade it off using a course compound and then after removing remove all the scratches you put in from the first process.

This works for "Paint Transfer" like when you accidentally bump your car into a fence post or something...


----------

